# Air national guard vs Air force reserve



## VFlutter (Aug 11, 2012)

Could someone help me understand the difference between the air national guard and the air force resevre? Also is there a way to look up what squadrons have specific openings? 

I am interested in military flight nursing and it seems the Air force is the way to go.


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 11, 2012)

Air Guard's chain of command except when federally activated goes through the state's military dept, adjutant general, and governor. Reserve is a part of the USAF. Most if not all flight nurse billets I've ever heard of were Reserve units, but don't quote me on that. Think Travis AFB (CA), Andrews AFB (near Wash DC), and any other base which military medevac flights are received at.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 11, 2012)

http://www.goang.com/Careers

I was actually just at the ANG recruiter yesterday and he said that list is not 100% accurate but is close.

He also said that aerospace medical jobs are next to impossible to get into.


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 11, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> http://www.goang.com/Careers
> 
> I was actually just at the ANG recruiter yesterday and he said that list is not 100% accurate but is close.
> 
> He also said that aerospace medical jobs are next to impossible to get into.



Thanks! There is a flight nurse slot open at a base near me but I am sure it will be filled by the time I'm ready.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 12, 2012)

I dunno if you have talked to a recruiter or not, but the TSgt I talked to the other day told me that from initial interview to career selection can be a quick as one week. All depends on their schedule and if they can get you in for a unit tour. And if MEPS is ready to take you too. He said a rough time frame is 1 week to MEPS, then 1 to 3 weeks for career slection and unit tours/interviews, then another 1 to 2 weeks for finalization, then finally enlistment. After that, about 1-6 months to ship out to Lackland.

Which unit are you going to be with? (Hopefully)


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 12, 2012)

183rd fighter wing is the one with an opening. I am looking at anything in Missouri / Illinois.

I dont graduate until December so I have some time to figure it all out.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 12, 2012)

Might consider enlisting now. I dunno if your state is the same, but in WA, you have 365 days from the day you raise your right hand to be standing tall at Lackland. Basically, you get to pick your BMT dates anytime from the day after you enlist till one year later. I am seriously considering it. In between enlistment and BMT you are part of student flight, go to one drill weekend a month, and are eligible for full Ari Guard health and dental benefits. 

By the way, you might know, I forgot to ask my recruiter. Can you live in one state and be in anther state's ANG? Like you, can you live in MO, but be in the IL ANG?


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 12, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> By the way, you might know, I forgot to ask my recruiter. Can you live in one state and be in anther state's ANG? Like you, can you live in MO, but be in the IL ANG?



I am not sure, I never really thought about that. However when I look at the Missouri national guard it lists Scott as one of their bases even though the base is located in Illinois. That's something I will have to look into.

Scott has the 375th airlift which has an Aeromedical unit.


----------



## OIFXGunner (Aug 12, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> By the way, you might know, I forgot to ask my recruiter. Can you live in one state and be in anther state's ANG? Like you, can you live in MO, but be in the IL ANG?



yes, you can be in a different state's national guard. We have guys do it all the time when they go to college in a different state from their residency.

I would press the recruiter about the slots that you want- his job is to make you sign up for something he gets credit for, not necessarily what you want. If you really want the slot you're looking at, tell him you aren't signing anything until he puts it in writing that you'll have that slot.


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 12, 2012)

Roger that.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 12, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> Roger that.



Roger to which one?


----------



## Doczilla (Aug 13, 2012)

This is just me, but I would wait till you finished your BSN to start the process, so you can just get a direct commission when you come in.


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 16, 2012)

"Roger that" to OFIXgunner _*AND*_ Doczilla above.


----------

